# Is it possible to trade into Harborside Atlantis through II?



## CAROLW (May 17, 2008)

I requested to trade my Marriott Surf Club in Aruba for the Harborside and I was told that we would never get in. The rep said Harborside rarely, if ever, comes up in II.

Is that true?


----------



## jerseygirl (May 17, 2008)

It really depends on your flexibility.  Starwood almost always deposits September (hurricane season) and January (slow period -- it's a little chilly) weeks (there was numerous January weeks available recently).  However, there is an approximaate 3-day preference period where only other Starwood owners can get them and they often don't make it to the general II population.  But, if you have an ongoing request, you certainly have a chance.  

This year, there were quite a few last minute deposits for Feb-April and the 3-day preference period did not appear to be in effect (probably because of the last minute nature of the deposit). 

I've been an II member/Starwood owner for many years -- I've never seen a Harborside deposit in II for mid-June to mid-August.  

If you join Tug ($15 annual membership fee, less for multiple years), you'll have access to the Sightings Board and could search to see reports of Harborside deposits -- see if any of them fit into your timeframe.


----------



## gmarine (May 17, 2008)

Its very possible depending on when you can travel. I have traded to Harborside in 2002, 2004 and I have three 2 bedroom units the same week this October for my family and two other families. 

If you can travel in January, May, September or October you have a very good chance of getting in. Possible but a lesser chance in early June, late August, early November, early December and February with the exception of Presidents week. The rest of the year is very difficult.


----------



## GrayFal (May 17, 2008)

CAROLW said:


> I requested to trade my Marriott Surf Club in Aruba for the Harborside and I was told that we would never get in. The rep said Harborside rarely, if ever, comes up in II.
> 
> Is that true?


I agree with both Jerseygirl AND gmarine - you have to tell us your time frame - it it is for Feb/March or the summer, chances are slim as if they WERE deposited, they wouldn't get past the 3 day Starwood Preference period (similar to the Marriott 24 day preference)

I own in both systems.


----------



## CAROLW (May 17, 2008)

I was thinking early Nov or March-May; so May is a good time for us....Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## GrayFal (May 17, 2008)

CAROLW said:


> I was thinking early Nov or March-May; so May is a good time for us....Thanks for all of your help!


May and Sept,Oct-maybe November are definitely doable - your best bet is to put in a request NOW to be the first   non-Starwood person requesting.
The week u r trading is very desireable.


----------



## jerseygirl (May 17, 2008)

In the last "big" bulk banking (late September), they only deposited Jan - early Feb and Sept/October.  I remember it pretty clearly 'cuz I was hoping to get a 2nd unit to go along with our owned late May week.  Since then, there have been a few small bankings (late spring ... after Easter), but nothing for May.


----------



## iluvwdw (May 19, 2008)

CAROLW said:


> I was thinking early Nov or March-May; so May is a good time for us....Thanks for all of your help!



May is an EXCELLENT time to go!  We ALWAYS go in May...it's our favorite time!  We are in SVN and find it very easy to get the unit in MAY.  I'd love to go to Aruba one day!  Maybe we can do a direct exchange one of these trips!


----------



## SDKath (May 20, 2008)

That's a great idea.  You should do a direct exchange!  If may is easy to get via SVN and you can book Aruba with your preference, I bet you can find an owner to swap with for 2009!

Katherine


----------



## CAROLW (May 20, 2008)

Katherine and Kim,

I have been thinking of a direct exchange....I'm in between wanting to go to Disney Beach Club Villas Mar-April of 2009 or Harborside Mar-April 2009. May would also work, but is closer to our July vacation in Hilton Head. But I would be sooooo lucky to get into either during those timeframes.

Right now I have the first week of May in 2009 reserved in Aruba, but could change that to anytime between May and the 2nd week in Dec. It sounds like I could also try to trade into Aruba during the earlier months of 2009 (outside of my gold season) and then still be able to do a direct exchange with someone else after I got the trade. I never thought of that!

Carolee


----------

